

Why every photo storage startup dies or gets acquired - jerryhuang100
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/2/7964663/why-every-photo-storage-startup-dies-or-gets-acquired

======
shopinterest
"Jonathan Benassaya, the exuberant French founder of StreamNation, bristled at
any suggestion that the 250 million photos stored on Picturelife are at risk.
"I’m leading this company with my heart," he says. "And I take it personally
when people don’t trust us to be able to keep Picturelife alive. It’s my
mission. I have two kids; my wife and I are using Picturelife every day with
our families in Europe and Asia. It’s a product we don’t want to see go
away.""

Hope AWS takes hugs as payments for bandwidth and storage since CEOs are
apparently leading expensive businesses with 'all their hearts'

